# "No disk in drive (D:)"



## arjhay

Whenever I put CD(software-installing) in Drive D, the CD doesn't start installing and then it says that there's no disk in drive D.. even if it has a CD... Also if I put CD(music), it still doesn't play...


----------



## Super_Nova

either your disk is bad, your drive is bad, or it just needs cleaning with a cleaning kit. Those are the most probably reasons


----------



## Praetor

Goto device manager, remove and redetect the drive


----------



## Doomshot

it might be like my computer my computer's disc drive shuts down after the computers been on for a hour


----------



## Picklee

sounds like a cleaning problem. you can hear the disk actually spinning after you put it in?


----------



## Verrona

My suggestion is to go into the Device manager and detect it again, it this fails then get ya urself a nice old cleaning kit. 

http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProd...t_Id=&Section_Id=102&pcount=&Product_Id=22678


----------



## b3n

This happened to me once on my old pc...I had to by a new drive. I'd say its a hardware problem.


----------



## emilram

*No Disk in Drive D*

If I may jump into this truobleshooting  brainstorm-
I get the "there is no Disk in Drive D" when I try to run a spybot S&D scan
impossible to close the dialog box no matter what.
any clue.


----------

